# Sewing Hats



## MorningStar (Jun 2, 2011)

I know this is not about T-shirts, which Morning Star Does as well, but I am having a problem with sewing on some hats, specificly Pacific Head Gear and Richardson hats. I am having a terrible time with them, breaking needles, Shreding thread, and all around bad problems with both Puff and regular embroidery. We are using a Tajima TFHX IIC1506 6 head machine. If anyone has any advice for successful sews on these brands of hats, it would help us greatly.

I know the structure on those hats are very stiff and use a tight weave of some pretty sturdy mesh. But other companies can do it, so there has to be a way.

Thank you in advance.

Morning Star


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Try using the "stitch data edit (cleanup)" function. Check your owners manual. The fuction key is on the bottom left of the control panel. A better way to do this is to use your software to reduce the short stitches (try eliminating everything less than .7mm). You will see better results. Good luck.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 2, 2011)

The problem is not so much in the Digitzing but in dealing with the thick structure on the inside of the front of the cap. It catches the needles, and drags them away from the hole, causing them to break. The seam is truely brutal on thread Shreds, and needle breaks. We use a thin backing tear away material and the needle that seems to work sometimes with the Richardson and Pacific Headgear is the 80/12 Sharp. It just seemed to take 3 to 4 times as long to do a job with these hats. 

The Hats themselves are GREAT quality but to embroider on them is a nightmare that I was hoping someone found away around. I know Richardson and Pacific embroider on their hats, but they won't tell us their secret.

Any other advice?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Have you tried a heavier needle? instead of standard 75's try an 80. Also, if your machine has a raised needle plate, try it.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, we use 80/12 sharp when sewing them.


----------



## racer_sue (Mar 21, 2008)

I personally had same problem recently but not same cap brand. I finally slowed down speed to 450 and was able to finish the order with only 1 ruined. Used a titanium 80/12 sharp. Took forever at that speed but that was all I could do without pulling my hair out! The seam causes the needle to deflect which pops it right off every time but slow slow speed solved my problem. Hope it helps you.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

I avoid selling 6 Panel, Heavy Brushed Cotton with Buckram. The material is thick, they flag, and thats what causes needle breaks. Take them out of your sample kit when selling.....


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 2, 2011)

heh, I wish not selling them was an option, but the folks incharge like the quality, so I need to find a way to make them work. The 450 RPM help some of the time, Thank you for that and we are looking into getting the 80/12 titanium needles. If there are any other tricks that work with these 6 panel heavy cotton thick buckram hats, please let me know.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

MorningStar said:


> heh, I wish not selling them was an option, but the folks incharge like the quality, so I need to find a way to make them work. The 450 RPM help some of the time, Thank you for that and we are looking into getting the 80/12 titanium needles. If there are any other tricks that work with these 6 panel heavy cotton thick buckram hats, please let me know.


Steam the front panel of the hat. It kind of makes things a little softer and more pliable and helps the needle to go through.


----------

